# Newbie with basic problems



## walsy37 (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi I am a TP newbie with what are probably basic questions but can't seem to figure out what to do. I am sure someone can help me so please, please . . .

I recently out Android ICS 4.0.3 on to my touchpad. I did so using the instructions found in http://liliputing.com/2012/01/how-to-install-android-4-0-on-the-hp-touchpad-cyanogenmod-9-alpha.html. For the ROM I used "update-cm-9.0.0-tenderloin-20120322-0800-signed.zip"

The basic problems I am having are (1) battery seems to go really, really fast; and (2) wi-fi connectivity is very poor.

After reading I have discovered that people are raving about the new Nightly from 3/29, which includes ICS 4.0.4. I would like to flash (install?) it. The problem is that I have no idea how to do it but also when I attach my touchpad to my PC it doesn't find it. It says that the MTP drivers have not installed properly and when I go to my file explore page, the touchpad does not even show up.

Can someone please help me out with an idiot's guide to getting my PC to recognize my TP and updating my ROM.

Thanks so much


----------



## Mauser (Mar 23, 2012)

You need to keep browsing these forums and keep learning - lots of good information here. You can find basic upgrade instructions here:
http://rootzwiki.com...on/#entry589553

Most of us do not feel there is any need to reflash gapps after every minor ROM update, but it won't hurt anything either.

The bad battery drain needs much more information before we can help - how bad is it? Wi-Fi is an on-going issue, and there is a lot of information here in other threads. The wireless drivers are still a work in progress. In the mean time, the problem seems to be much worse with some specific high-end routers and when using channel 11. There is also some anecdotal evidence that the problem is especially bad when there are multiple wireless SSIDs active in the area.

Solve the PC connection problem by going to system Settings, Storage, click on the three buttons in upper right hand corner to select USB computer connection, and then check MTP.


----------



## Mauser (Mar 23, 2012)

Multiple posts from experimental browser on my TP - sorry.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

walsy37 said:


> Hi I am a TP newbie with what are probably basic questions but can't seem to figure out what to do. I am sure someone can help me so please, please . . .
> 
> I recently out Android ICS 4.0.3 on to my touchpad. I did so using the instructions found in http://liliputing.co...od-9-alpha.html. For the ROM I used "update-cm-9.0.0-tenderloin-20120322-0800-signed.zip"
> 
> ...


First off I think you are going way to fast for your experience level. You are asking questions about very basic operations on the Touchpad running ICS as well as topics that have been well covered.(wifi)(installing new roms) I would suggest that you have a look at the following video to resolve your connection to the PC issues.






You will find that video and dozens of other videos created by a fellow who calls himself Rev. Kyle at this url: http://www.youtube.c...ser/reverendkjr
His videos cover just about every topic one could ask. You will be amazed.

For your wifi issue, have a read at this url: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1494458

You will also find lots of useful information here: http://rootzwiki.com...mod-9-touchpad/

and here: http://rootzwiki.com...nightly-builds/

You have lots of reading and viewing ahead of you, but once done, you will find that you are answering your own questions and enjoying your Touchpad a whole lot more because you understand the basics of rooting it. Good luck


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Mauser said:


> You need to keep browsing these forums and keep learning - lots of good information here. You can find basic upgrade instructions here:
> http://rootzwiki.com...on/#entry589553
> 
> Most of us do not feel there is any need to reflash gapps after every minor ROM update, but it won't hurt anything either.
> ...


And twice the fun.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Updating to a nightly is quite simple. You have CWM installed which should have been done doing your initial install. So if you want to flash the new official nightly you can follow these instructions:

1. Go here for the latest official nighty http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin
2. Go here for the lastest GApps (Google Apps needed) and download 20120317 version http://goo-inside.me/gapps
3. Reboot into recovery CWM
4. Go to Backup and run a backup. You use the volume up and down to move and the home button to confirm.
5. Stay in CWM and select wipe cache.
6. Stay in CWM and go to advance then wipe dalvik.
7. Stay in CWM and choose install from zip
8. Then choose download 
9. Find your nightly file and press home button, this flashed the update.
10. After Flash is complete repeat step 8 & 9 but flash your Gapp file, it will be in the download folder also.
11. Reboot and enjoy.

This might seem like a lot of steps but once you do it it will be simple and you will fly through moving forward.


----------



## walsy37 (Apr 1, 2012)

travisross69 said:


> Updating to a nightly is quite simple. You have CWM installed which should have been done doing your initial install. So if you want to flash the new official nightly you can follow these instructions:
> 
> 1. Go here for the latest official nighty http://get.cm/?device=tenderloin
> 2. Go here for the lastest GApps (Google Apps needed) and download 20120317 version http://goo-inside.me/gapps
> ...


I have not done a nightly since the first one. That time, for some reason I lost all of my apps and had to reinstall them. Now I am having a different problem. My TP was working awesome, but my wife was complaining that she couldn't use HULU. Rev Kyle came to the rescue and had a video on how to do it and my wife was thrilled. I did this yesterday and to this I added a script manager app and superuser status. I noticed this morning that although the wifi connects and internet works, I cannot connect to the Google Play Store (it says No connection) and my Gtalk won't work (says connection interrupted). In connection with this (perhaps) the bars that show the wifi connection which usually are blue are now gray. I don't recall if this was an issue yesterday or even if the Hulu hack has anything to do with this but anybody have any advice on how to get these two google apps working again?

If the best thing to do is flash just gapps again, how do I do just this and will I lose all of the apps and work I just did?


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

walsy37 said:


> I have not done a nightly since the first one. That time, for some reason I lost all of my apps and had to reinstall them. Now I am having a different problem. My TP was working awesome, but my wife was complaining that she couldn't use HULU. Rev Kyle came to the rescue and had a video on how to do it and my wife was thrilled. I did this yesterday and to this I added a script manager app and superuser status. I noticed this morning that although the wifi connects and internet works, I cannot connect to the Google Play Store (it says No connection) and my Gtalk won't work (says connection interrupted). In connection with this (perhaps) the bars that show the wifi connection which usually are blue are now gray. I don't recall if this was an issue yesterday or even if the Hulu hack has anything to do with this but anybody have any advice on how to get these two google apps working again?
> 
> If the best thing to do is flash just gapps again, how do I do just this and will I lose all of the apps and work I just did?


You flash gapps in cwm or trwp just like you would a rom. No you shouldn't lose your data if you only flash the gapps. It would probably be a good idea to flash the new official to be upto date. Here is a link to the Nightly thread and on the OP it has instructions. http://rootzwiki.com/topic/21871-rom-official-cyanogenmod-9-nightly-build-discussion/


----------



## walsy37 (Apr 1, 2012)

travisross69 said:


> You flash gapps in cwm or trwp just like you would a rom. No you shouldn't lose your data if you only flash the gapps. It would probably be a good idea to flash the new official to be upto date. Here is a link to the Nightly thread and on the OP it has instructions. http://rootzwiki.com...ild-discussion/


First of all thank you. Should I do the wipe cache/dalvik also or just flash the gapp?


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

walsy37 said:


> First of all thank you. Should I do the wipe cache/dalvik also or just flash the gapp?


I'll say this again, you are not ready to do this yet! You are asking the most basic of questions that you should already know. You need to read more and go watch a bunch of videos at Rev. Kyle's YouTube channel. You are going to get into trouble because you don't know what you are doing, brick your TouchPad and then come back here wondering what you did wrong and asking for help to undo your screw up. Sorry if this sounds harsh, but I've seen this before. You're all gungho and want to rush into doing this before you've taken the time to educate yourself about what you are doing. STOP, take a breath, and at least learn the basics. You'll be glad you did.


----------

